
WSJ: Tech’s Titans Tiptoe Toward Monopoly - ericglyman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/techs-titans-tiptoe-toward-monopoly-1527783845
======
parvenu74
The premise is flawed. It would take more than popularity for Facebook or
Amazon to become a monopoly but they would need to engage in illegal action
protective of their market share. It's not illegal to be a monopoly; it's
illegal to abuse one's monopoly position. When a competitor to Facebook,
Amazon, etc is only a few mouse clicks away then seriously calling any digital
property a monopoly is a stretch.

And this ignores that online monopolies don't seem to last very long anyway
(Friendster, MySpace, Yahoo...).

